# balance for in-ear monitors



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I wasn't sure where this thread belonged, so I guessed 

I play at my church once a week for a group of 120 kids aged 3-11 years old. On the platform we only use in ear monitors. For those of you who use in-ear monitors how do you like to set the mix in your monitors? The piano is the lead instrument. We have control onstage to balance our own monitors, so we aren't at the mercy of the sound tech. He/she only controls the master mix that the house hears.

Do/would you balance all other instruments evenly, with your guitar a little hotter? Or mix piano a little hotter? or vocalist? 

This has been my first foray into playing live (I also play in our kids church using my amp, it's a much more garage band style set up, which is fun). Right now I try to make myself the loudest instrument in my mix, with the piano next, then vocalist and I have the drums and acoustic guitar more in the background. We don't have a lot of rehearsal time to play with it, so I need to set my mix up quickly otherwise I would experiment a lot more. 

But I'd like to know what more experienced players prefer. (I'd prefer to have my amp behind me and play with live monitors I think, but we have a clean stage....no amps, no monitors allowed)


----------

